# Drachenlord: Netflix dreht jetzt eine Doku über sein Leben!



## Johannes Gehrling (9. November 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Drachenlord: Netflix dreht jetzt eine Doku über sein Leben!* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Drachenlord: Netflix dreht jetzt eine Doku über sein Leben!*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## Nico69l1 (9. November 2022)

"Verschwörungs-Fanatiker Kayvan Soufi-Siavash"??? ihr hab doch echt einen weg ey.


----------



## Rabowke (9. November 2022)

Nico69l1 schrieb:


> "Verschwörungs-Fanatiker Kayvan Soufi-Siavash"??? ihr hab doch echt einen weg ey.


Warum? 🤔 

Ken Jebsen hab ich ganz früher, als er noch bei Fritz! war, auch recht gern gehört, genau so wie Tommy Wosch. Nur hat sich der Ken in eine komplett falsche Richtung entwickelt, genau so wie unser veganer Superkoch aus Berlin. 









						Ken Jebsen - Vom Jugendidol zum Verschwörungsmystiker
					

Lange moderierte Ken Jebsen beim rbb eine eigene Sendung, heute ist er als einflussreicher Verschwörungsideologe ein Fall für den Verfassungsschutz. Die Prüfung eines seiner Angebote durch die Medienanstalt Berlin-Brandenburg wurde nun eingestellt, weil die Plattform nicht mehr existiert.




					www.deutschlandfunk.de


----------



## StarFox86 (9. November 2022)

Schau mir lieber ne Doku an wie viele Säcke Reis in China umfallen. Viel spannender & lehrreich also so pseudo 08/15 Promi. Dann doch lieber ne Doku über Shigeru Miyamoto & das nächste Zelda Tears of the Kingdom komplett Spoilern (würd das Spiel dann trotzdem lieber nochmal selbst spielen als diese langweilige Doku über ein zerstörtes ungerechtes Leben). 

Bin der Drachenlord ihr müsst mich lieben oder hassen (Hauptsache ich bekomme eure Zeit/ Beachtung). Schlechte PR ist besser als keine PR. Schade um die Zeit aller.


----------



## Schalkmund (9. November 2022)

Als nächstes können die dann mit ihm eine real-life Hartz4-TV-Serie produzieren:"Keeping up with the Drachenlord."


----------



## BxN (9. November 2022)

Ich lach mich schlapp!

Seit Jahren wollen Hater und Trolle diesem Typ schaden (was ihnen bisher auch ausgesprochen gut gelungen ist) und ihn aus der Öffentlichkeit drängen.

Nun dreht er plötzlich mit Netflix, landet auf der Titelseite vom Spiegel und bekommt nun die Aufmerksamkeit seines Lebens


----------



## BxBender (9. November 2022)

Wenn man so als ehemaliger Marktführer den Rückstand auf Disney+ wieder aufholen möchte, na dann gute Nacht.


----------



## OldShatterhand (9. November 2022)

BxN schrieb:


> Ich lach mich schlapp!
> 
> Seit Jahren wollen Hater und Trolle diesem Typ schaden (was ihnen bisher auch ausgesprochen gut gelungen ist) und ihn aus der Öffentlichkeit drängen.
> 
> Nun dreht er plötzlich mit Netflix, landet auf der Titelseite vom Spiegel und bekommt nun die Aufmerksamkeit seines Lebens


Ich wollts auch schon schreiben. Die Ironie der Sache ist schon recht amüsant.


----------



## Grevenstein (9. November 2022)

Danke für den sehr guten Bericht, der das sog. "Drachengame" als das aufzeigt, was es ist: Menschenverachtung, Hass, Mobbing und Kriminalität. Ich bin seit Anfang an schon auf der Seite des Drachenlord, er hat diese sadistische Hetzjagd nicht verdient, schuld sind einzig die Hater und Haider, durch sie ist er so geworden wie er heute ist, dieses Hasskollektiv also, die es toll finden, einen Menschen für vogelfrei zu erklären und Straftaten am laufenden Band zu begehen, und keinen interessiert es wirklich, weder die Polizei, Politik noch die Justiz.


----------



## Loosa (9. November 2022)

Grevenstein schrieb:


> Danke für den sehr guten Bericht, der das sog. "Drachengame" als das aufzeigt, was es ist: Menschenverachtung, Hass, Mobbing und Kriminalität. Ich bin seit Anfang an schon auf der Seite des Drachenlord, er hat diese sadistische Hetzjagd nicht verdient, schuld sind einzig die Hater und Haider, durch sie ist er so geworden wie er heute ist, dieses Hasskollektiv also, die es toll finden, einen Menschen für vogelfrei zu erklären und Straftaten am laufenden Band zu begehen, und keinen interessiert es wirklich, weder die Polizei, Politik noch die Justiz.


Das ist mir zu einseitig. Ja, der Pöbel liebt es unterhalten zu werden und jemanden zu haben, auf den man (vermeintlich) herabsehen kann. Um sich besser zu fühlen. Sehr traurig menschliches Verhalten.

Aber, Rainer Winkler lebt von dieser Plattform. Ob gewollt erschaffen oder sich mit der "Community" entwickelt. Die Maschinerie wird auch von ihm gefüttert. Ich finde beides traurig. 
Hässlich und gehässig allerdings nur eins davon...

(wobei aber auch nicht alle Medien ein super Bild bei diesem Thema abgeben)


----------



## Rookieone (9. November 2022)

BxN schrieb:


> Ich lach mich schlapp!
> 
> Seit Jahren wollen Hater und Trolle diesem Typ schaden (was ihnen bisher auch ausgesprochen gut gelungen ist) und ihn aus der Öffentlichkeit drängen.
> 
> Nun dreht er plötzlich mit Netflix, landet auf der Titelseite vom Spiegel und bekommt nun die Aufmerksamkeit seines Lebens


Ja krass. Durch das was ihm die Leute angetan haben wird er am Ende vielleicht sogar noch reich. Ich gönne es ihm.


----------



## AB5TAUB3R (9. November 2022)

Ich dachte der sitzt ein, weil einschlägiges Material auf seinem PC gefunden wurde?
Man blickt bei dem Thema Drachenlord nicht mehr wirklich durch, ich meine, ich habe es auch nie wirklich aktiv verfolgt, nur mal dann und wann hier einige Artikel überflogen.

Meine Sympathie hatte er nie, da waren mir seine Videos einfach zu gehässig und dumm, aber ich muss mir die auch nicht ansehen.
Allerdings finde ich es auch sehr traurig wie ihm gegenüber agiert wird, egal wie tief sein niveau ist, seine Hater sind nicht besser...

Soviel dazu...

Peace und habt euch doch lieb, die welt ist eh schon traurig genug


----------



## Lordex32 (10. November 2022)

Johannes Gehrling schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Drachenlord: Netflix dreht jetzt eine Doku über sein Leben!* gefragt.
> 
> Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.
> 
> ...


Einfach süß wie hier andere Meinungen die nicht der eigenen entsprechen schön zensiert werden. Dann lässt doch einfach diese Artikel wenn ihr keine Meinung wollt die nicht mit diesem Opfer gesabbel Konform geht...


----------



## Pu244 (10. November 2022)

Grevenstein schrieb:


> Danke für den sehr guten Bericht, der das sog. "Drachengame" als das aufzeigt, was es ist: Menschenverachtung, Hass, Mobbing und Kriminalität. Ich bin seit Anfang an schon auf der Seite des Drachenlord, er hat diese sadistische Hetzjagd nicht verdient, schuld sind einzig die Hater und Haider, durch sie ist er so geworden wie er heute ist, dieses Hasskollektiv also, die es toll finden, einen Menschen für vogelfrei zu erklären und Straftaten am laufenden Band zu begehen, (..)



Schön, wenn man ein einseitiges Weltbild hat, da muß man garnicht nachdenken und sich mit der Sache auseinandersetzen.



Grevenstein schrieb:


> (...) und keinen interessiert es wirklich, weder die Polizei, Politik noch die Justiz.




Das ist jetzt eine böse Verleumdung von Polizei und Justiz. Alle, die Straftaten begangen haben und denen an habhaft werden konnte, wurden bestraft.



OldShatterhand schrieb:


> Ich wollts auch schon schreiben. Die Ironie der Sache ist schon recht amüsant.



Das böse Witz ist, dass ihn das ganze wohl noch weiter in den Abgrund reißen wird. So war es schon immer. Das fing mit dem Haus, das er alleine gerbt hatte an, ging über die 8000€, die er zwischendurch monatlich bekommen hatte und endete vorerst mit dem Geld für den Hausverkauf.

Im Prinzip wie Hans im Glück, nur ohne das Glück.

Wenn man sich etwas genauer informiert, dann kommt man dahinter, dass er ein extrem übler Typ ist. Z.B. hat er damit angegeben, dass er in der Schule durchgehend jeden gemobbt hatte, der irgendwie anders und ihm unterlegen war. Das ganze wurde von mehreren aus seiner Schule bestätigt. Solche Leute habe ich besonders gerne, andere aus Spaß fertig machen, aber bei ihnen ist das Mobbing. Das rechtfertigt keine Straftaten, aber ich gönne es ihm.



AB5TAUB3R schrieb:


> Ich dachte der sitzt ein, weil einschlägiges Material auf seinem PC gefunden wurde?



Der Punkt war, dass er sich in seinem Pornoblog eine Freundin namens "Black Rose" ausgedacht hat. Diese hatte dann auch noch angeblich Kinder. In seinem Pornoblog hatte er darüber hinaus teils extrem üble Vergewaltigungsgeschichten veröffentlicht (u.a. eine, in der er sich an seinem Vater vergeht).

Dann behauptete er, er hätte mit den Kindern von Black Rose "nackt Zeit verbracht" (also er und die Kinder nackt). Unklar, ob er damit provozieren wollte oder ob ihm nicht klar war, dass das als Kindesmißbrauch gilt.

Tatsache ist, dass die Polizei nicht lange gefackelt hat, als sie mitbekommen haben, dass da ein Typ, der gerne Vergewaltigungsgeschichten schreibt, Dinge mit Kindern macht, die man schlicht und ergreifend nicht machen sollte/darf.

Der Durchsuchungsbefehl war binnen kürzester Zeit ausgestellt und  der digitale Krempel seiner Lordschaft beschlagnahmt. Ironischer Weise hat ihn die Tatsache, dass ihm wohl zum ersten mal jemand seine ausgedachten Freundinnen abgenommen hat, in diese Lage gebracht. Danach hatte er Angst, dass die Ermittler seine Vergewaltigungspornos, von denen er angeblich zwei "von früher" auf seiner Platte hatte, finden. Das ist jedoch nicht passiert. Nachdem die Polizei herausgefunden hat, dass es weder Black Rose noch ihre Kinder gab, wurde das Verfahren eingestellt, ohne die Datenträger zu sichten (durchaus üblich, da das ein enormer Aufwand ist).

Das ist zumindest das, was man bisher weiß.


----------



## Lordex32 (10. November 2022)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Schön, wenn man ein einseitiges Weltbild hat, da muß man garnicht nachdenken und sich mit der Sache auseinandersetzen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lass gut sein, hier will man ihn nur als das ach so arme Opfer sehen. Wie er selber, alle Schuld nur er nicht. Sieht man schon alleine daran, daß hier Beiträge gelöscht werden die nicht der Meinung sind, daß er das ach so arme Opfer ist. Solch Zeiten hätten wir schon mehrmals... Aber das bringt halt keine Klicks wenn man die Wahrheit über den schreibt. Es wird so gut wie nie mal SELBST nachgeforscht sondern nur Lügen geschrieben und dann mit Zensur reagiert wenn man das anprangert und dann mal schreibt wie es wirklich ist. Getroffene Hunde und so....

Ich kann ja verstehen das man durch die Thematik nicht mehr durchsteigt, fällt selbst mir nach Jahren manchmal schwer l, aber dann schreibt halt lieber gar nicht oder recherchiert ordentlich, oder wenigstens überhaupt mal PC Games...

Immer weniger Journalismus(bevor wieder so ein Neunmalkluger kommt, das ist nicht nur auf die PC Games bezogen) betreiben aber dann rum jammern wenn die Leute sowas wie (LÜGEN Presse) sagen. Welche Ironie.. 😂

Ja ja ich weiß, auch dieser Beitrag wird wieder auf magische Art und Weise verschwinden, aber das besteigt mein Vorwurf euch gegenüber um so mehr😊


----------



## LOX-TT (10. November 2022)

Lordex32 schrieb:


> Einfach süß wie hier andere Meinungen die nicht der eigenen entsprechen schön zensiert werden. Dann lässt doch einfach diese Artikel wenn ihr keine Meinung wollt die nicht mit diesem Opfer gesabbel Konform geht...


Du weist was Hausrecht ist? Polemische, provokante und beleidigende Beiträge haben hier nix verloren und wer sich wie in einer verruchten Dorfkneipe am Stammtisch ewig gestriger benehmen möchte, kann das gerne woanders machen, aber nicht auf PCG. Wer seine "Meinung" normal artikuliert ohne sich zu benehmen wie ein Elefant im Porzellan-Laden braucht auch nicht zu befürchten dass der Text verschwindet. Der Ton macht die Musik.


----------



## Lordex32 (10. November 2022)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Du weist was Hausrecht ist? Polemische, provokante und beleidigende Beiträge haben hier nix verloren und wer sich wie in einer verruchten Dorfkneipe am Stammtisch ewig gestriger benehmen möchte, kann das gerne woanders machen, aber nicht auf PCG. Wer seine "Meinung" normal artikuliert ohne sich zu benehmen wie ein Elefant im Porzellan-Laden braucht auch nicht zu befürchten dass der Text verschwindet. Der Ton macht die Musik.



Ich HABE es so normal wie möglich geschrieben. Also erzähl mir doch nix. Euch passt es nur nicht wenn man es bei der Thematik anders sieht, beweist ihr immer wieder mit eurer Zensur... 🤣

Aber wie der User vor mir schon sagte, so schön einfach ist das einseitige Weltbild. 👍


----------



## LOX-TT (10. November 2022)

Lordex32 schrieb:


> Ich HABE es so normal wie möglich geschrieben. Also erzähl mir doch nix.


Wenn das normal ist, dann will ich lieber gar nicht wissen was du als nicht normal schreiben ansiehst.  Will da aber jetzt gar nicht weiter drauf eingehen, denn wenn du deinen Text als normal ansiehst, brauchen wir erst gar nicht drüber diskutieren, die Meinung ist ja eh festgefahren


----------



## Lordex32 (10. November 2022)

Lustig das ausgerechnet Du von festgefahrener Meinung babbelst. 😂


----------



## fud1974 (10. November 2022)

Rookieone schrieb:


> Ja krass. Durch das was ihm die Leute angetan haben wird er am Ende vielleicht sogar noch reich. Ich gönne es ihm.



Ich wage zu bezweifeln dass es soweit kommt.

Was man so hört, ist der Vertrag jetzt nicht so der Hammer. Mit Glück verdient die Produktionsfirma dran und Netflix, er wird wohl nicht so die starke Position haben das viel auszuhandeln.

Ansonsten gilt das unzählige mal gesagte, ein Stück weit verdienen die ganzen Parteien sich gegenseitig, die Muster sind nicht mal neu, gab ähnliche Fälle, der der "Drachenlord" stach durch die Dauer seiner Präsenz wohl sehr hervor, bei den anderen war über kurz oder lang mal Schluss..

Trauerspiel.


----------



## Tivoli (10. November 2022)

Dem Drachenlord fehlen Schulabschluss,Berufsausbildung,Fahrerlaubnis,Familie,Eigentum,Lebenspartner,und  115KG bis Normalgewicht. Und das alles sind nur andere schuld?.


----------



## Lordex32 (10. November 2022)

Tivoli schrieb:


> Dem Drachenlord fehlen Schulabschluss,Berufsausbildung,Fahrerlaubnis,Familie,Eigentum,Lebenspartner,und  115KG bis Normalgewicht. Und das alles sind nur andere schuld?.



Ja, ist halt einfacher, weißt du doch. Bloß nicht mal mit dem Typ auseinandersetzen, ist halt zuviel verlangt, aber Hauptsache seine Meinung haben, egal wie wenig es ist... 🙄


----------



## Athrun (10. November 2022)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Ich wage zu bezweifeln dass es soweit kommt.
> 
> Was man so hört, ist der Vertrag jetzt nicht so der Hammer. Mit Glück verdient die Produktionsfirma dran und Netflix, er wird wohl nicht so die starke Position haben das viel auszuhandeln.
> 
> ...


Der Drachenlord ist die deutsche Antwort auf "Darksydephil"  Ich hätte fast gesagt Chris chan aber nachdem was der /die / whatever durchgemacht hat bereite ich da lieber den Mantel des Schweigens drüber. Man sollte den armen Mann in ruhe lassen, das Internet ist voll mit solchen Gestalten. Sich über jemand lustig machen ist ja eines aber aktiv in ein Leben eingreifen ist dann weit übers Ziel geschossen


----------



## Toni (10. November 2022)

Lordex32 schrieb:


> Einfach süß wie hier andere Meinungen die nicht der eigenen entsprechen schön zensiert werden. Dann lässt doch einfach diese Artikel wenn ihr keine Meinung wollt die nicht mit diesem Opfer gesabbel Konform geht...


Wir achten bei dieser Thematik insbesondere auf das Vokabular der Kommentatoren. Begriffe, die mit der Hater-Gruppierung in engem Zusammenhang stehen, wie "Rainerle" werden nicht geduldet. Wie unser Moderator bereits schrieb, gilt im PCG-Forum Hausrecht, wir sind kein soziales Medium und berufen uns auch darauf. 

Weitere Meinungen werden stehen gelassen, sollten sie nicht über die Stränge schlagen, in Form von Diffamierung und schwer zu belegenden Tatsachenbehauptungen. Ein weiterer Diskurs über Meinungsfreiheit wird im folgenden unter diesem Thread gelöscht, da er sich nicht auf den Artikel bezieht und dazu unseres Erachtens alles gesagt ist. Weitere Kritik dazu kann im Forum zur Besprechung moderativer Maßnahmen angebracht werden.


----------



## mylka (10. November 2022)

Rookieone schrieb:


> Ja krass. Durch das was ihm die Leute angetan haben wird er am Ende vielleicht sogar noch reich. Ich gönne es ihm.


1) nein! womit soll er denn so viel geld machen? das einzige, das mehr wird sind die haider. auch durch diese doku werden viele neue auf ihn aufmerksam und dann passiert das, was immer passiert. 
zuerst hat man mitleid, dann beschäftigt man sich mehr mit ihm und dann wird einem klar warum er so gehasst wird. also jede form von aufmerksamkeit schadet rainer nur

2) er hat für sein haus angeblich 100.000€ bekommen. wie viel ist davon noch da? NICHTS!
also selbst wenn man rainer 10mio geben würde. er würde es für sinnlosen müll aus dem fenster werfen
beste bsp war ja, dass er sich kurz vor seinem auszug mit dem geld vom haus eine sehr teure 3080 und eine index vr geholt hat, obwohl er ja bekanntlich bald in seinem neuen auto wohnen wollte.
heute ist alles davon weg und rainer hat nichts mehr. bzw jetzt wieder ein wenig durch netflix

also selbst, wenn man ihm 10mio geben würde, dann würde er sich einfach einen privatjet kaufen und ein paar mal zu unge fliegen und das geld wäre wieder weg


----------



## McTrevor (10. November 2022)

Joah, und dann gibt es zwei Seiten. Die einen sagen, der benötigt Hilfe und die anderen wollen ihn nur tot oder im Dreck liegend sehen. Ich weiß, welche Seite mir da sympathischer ist...


----------



## MarcHammel (10. November 2022)

Tivoli schrieb:


> Dem Drachenlord fehlen Schulabschluss,Berufsausbildung,Fahrerlaubnis,Familie,Eigentum,Lebenspartner,und  115KG bis Normalgewicht. Und das alles sind nur andere schuld?.


Nein. Aber sind das Gründe, jemanden zu verfolgen? 

Eigentlich ist es völlig egal, warum und wieso. Jemanden zu verfolgen und jahrelang zu schickanieren ist nicht cool. Und weder rechtens, noch richtig. Und wenn der Kerl strafrechtlich relevante Dinge tut, dann gibt es eben ne Anzeige und die Justiz kümmert sich drum.

Man könnte den Kerl ja auch einfach in Ruhe lassen und ihm keine Plattform mehr geben. Damit wäre der Öffentlichkeit und ihm selbst mehr geholfen.

Weder muss man den Kerl mögen, noch muss man ihn verteidigen. Fakt ist aber auch, dass diese Hater nicht aufgrund eines gerechten Ideals o.ä. handeln, sondern aus Spaß an der Freude. Und das ist mindestens(!) genauso schlimm, wie die Neigungen, die Winkler so geäußert hat, ob die nun wahr sind oder nicht.


----------



## Lordex32 (10. November 2022)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Joah, und dann gibt es zwei Seiten. Die einen sagen, der benötigt Hilfe und die anderen wollen ihn nur tot oder im Dreck liegend sehen. Ich weiß, welche Seite mir da sympathischer ist...



Und da haben wir die nächste Lüge. Bis auf das ein oder andere schwarze Schaf will ihn niemand tot sehen. Und ob selbst diese schwarze Schafe es wirklich ernst meinen sei auch mal dahin gestellt. Das Ziel ist es das Winkler endlich aus dem Netz verschwindet. Zumindest als "Content" Creator. Das ist und war schon immer das eigentliche Ziel. Auch verurteilt der überwiegende Teil der Haider Straftaten gegen oder bei Winkler... Ist ja auch ein verbreiteter Mythos das Haider nie zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden. Woran könnte das bloß liegen? Hmmmm weil es kaum Straftaten von Haider gibt und die die was verbrochen haben wurden weitestgehend verknackt. Für Winkler waren es ja schon Straftaten wenn Sie auf der Straße vor seinem Grundstück standen, nur mal als Beispiel... Wüsste man wenn man sich nur einmal selbst informieren würde und nicht nur alles nachplappert. Aber lieber mit Halbwissen glänzen, ist ja Mode heutzutage. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## McTrevor (10. November 2022)

Lordex32 schrieb:


> Und da haben wir die nächste Lüge. Bis auf das ein oder andere schwarze Schaf will ihn niemand tot sehen. Und ob selbst diese schwarze Schafe es wirklich ernst meinen sei auch mal dahin gestellt. Das Ziel ist es das Winkler endlich aus dem Netz verschwindet. Zumindest als "Content" Creator. Das ist und war schon immer das eigentliche Ziel. Auch verurteilt der überwiegende Teil der Haider Straftaten gegen oder bei Winkler... Ist ja auch ein verbreiteter Mythos das Haider nie zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden. Woran könnte das bloß liegen? Hmmmm weil es kaum Straftaten von Haider gibt und die die was verbrochen haben wurden weitestgehend verknackt. Für Winkler waren es ja schon Straftaten wenn Sie auf der Straße vor seinem Grundstück standen, nur mal als Beispiel... Wüsste man wenn man sich nur einmal selbst informieren würde und nicht nur alles nachplappert. Aber lieber mit Halbwissen glänzen, ist ja Mode heutzutage. 🤦‍♂️


Ich habe mich zu der Situation, was er oder die Haider gemacht haben, wer dafür belangt oder nicht belangt wurde, überhaupt nicht geäußert du Scherzkeks. Und wenn ich sage, dass die einen ihn tot oder am Boden liegend sehen wollen und Du sagst, nur wenige wollen ihn tot sehen, dann widerlegt das meine Aussage in keinster Weise. Du bist von dem Thema so vollkommen getriggert, dass Du nicht mal richtig liest und verstehst, worauf Du antwortest.


----------



## Lordex32 (10. November 2022)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Ich habe mich zu der Situation, was er oder die Haider gemacht haben, wer dafür belangt oder nicht belangt wurde, überhaupt nicht geäußert du Scherzkeks. Und wenn ich sage, dass die einen ihn tot oder am Boden liegend sehen wollen und Du sagst, nur wenige wollen ihn tot sehen, dann widerlegt das meine Aussage in keinster Weise. Du bist von dem Thema so vollkommen getriggert, dass Du nicht mal richtig liest und verstehst, worauf Du antwortest.



Dann lies mal weiter DU Scherzkeks. Ihr seid doch mindestens genauso verblendet das ihr nicht seht was für ein widerliche Typ er ist. Ach ich gebs auf, haltet den ruhig weiter für das ach so arme "Opfer". Labert weiter von Dingen von denen ihr NULL Ahnung hat, ist ja Trend heutzutage...


----------



## Tivoli (10. November 2022)

mylka schrieb:


> beste bsp war ja, dass er sich kurz vor seinem auszug mit dem geld vom haus eine sehr teure 3080


Das war aber immerhin eine Republic Of Germans😜.


----------



## Old-Dirty (10. November 2022)

Zum Glück Netflix und nichts, was ich mit meinem Rundfunkbeitrag mitfinanziere.


----------



## MarcHammel (10. November 2022)

Lordex32 schrieb:


> Und da haben wir die nächste Lüge. Bis auf das ein oder andere schwarze Schaf will ihn niemand tot sehen. Und ob selbst diese schwarze Schafe es wirklich ernst meinen sei auch mal dahin gestellt. Das Ziel ist es das Winkler endlich aus dem Netz verschwindet. Zumindest als "Content" Creator. Das ist und war schon immer das eigentliche Ziel. Auch verurteilt der überwiegende Teil der Haider Straftaten gegen oder bei Winkler... Ist ja auch ein verbreiteter Mythos das Haider nie zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden. Woran könnte das bloß liegen? Hmmmm weil es kaum Straftaten von Haider gibt und die die was verbrochen haben wurden weitestgehend verknackt. Für Winkler waren es ja schon Straftaten wenn Sie auf der Straße vor seinem Grundstück standen, nur mal als Beispiel... Wüsste man wenn man sich nur einmal selbst informieren würde und nicht nur alles nachplappert. Aber lieber mit Halbwissen glänzen, ist ja Mode heutzutage. 🤦‍♂️


Das ist das Ziel? Ihn aus dem Netz zu jagen? Mir stellen sich da jetzt aber einige Fragen.

1. Wieso begeht man dafür Straftaten? Jemanden zu jagen, nachzustellen, zu diffamieren etc. sind Straftaten.
2. Wieso macht man das nicht auch mit anderen Content Creators, die fragwürdige Inhalte anbieten? Da gibt es sicher so einige.
3. Wieso hältst du Straftaten für rechtens, um sowas zu tun? 
4. Hältst du das wirklich für das Ziel? Ich meine eher, dass es einfach nur Spaß an der Freude ist.
5. Woraus schließt du, dass das Ziel ist, ihn als Content Creator aus dem Web zu jagen? Soweit ich weiß, gibt es dazu kein Statement. 
6. Hat der Typ dir persönlich was getan, dass du das gut heißt und befüwortest? Oder bist du einfach nur ein so kleines Licht, dass du das scheinbar gut findest?


----------



## Rookieone (10. November 2022)

mylka schrieb:


> also selbst, wenn man ihm 10mio geben würde, dann würde er sich einfach einen privatjet kaufen und ein paar mal zu unge fliegen und das geld wäre wieder weg


Ich kenne ihn nicht wirklich gut, habe nur einige Artikel hier auf PCG gelesen. Aber egal was er gesagt oder getan hat, so eine menschenverachtende Hetzjagd darf es nicht geben. Falls jemand Probleme mit ihm hat, soll er ihn vor Gericht zerren und schlimmstenfalls lebenslang wegsperren lassen.


----------



## DanTheKraut (11. November 2022)

Toni schrieb:


> Wir achten bei dieser Thematik insbesondere auf das Vokabular der Kommentatoren. Begriffe, die mit der Hater-Gruppierung in engem Zusammenhang stehen, wie "Rainerle" werden nicht geduldet. Wie unser Moderator bereits schrieb, gilt im PCG-Forum Hausrecht, wir sind kein soziales Medium und berufen uns auch darauf.
> 
> Weitere Meinungen werden stehen gelassen, sollten sie nicht über die Stränge schlagen, in Form von Diffamierung und schwer zu belegenden Tatsachenbehauptungen. Ein weiterer Diskurs über Meinungsfreiheit wird im folgenden unter diesem Thread gelöscht, da er sich nicht auf den Artikel bezieht und dazu unseres Erachtens alles gesagt ist. Weitere Kritik dazu kann im Forum zur Besprechung moderativer Maßnahmen angebracht werden.


Euch ist aber schon bewusst, dass Rainer Winkler z.B. den Holocaust als "nice Sache" abgetan hat. Nachgewiesener IQ von 85 hin oder her und das ist nicht die Aussage und Tat von Rainer, welche mehr als fragwürdig ist. Das alles ist im Netz zu finden ohne viel Aufwand. Warum man so jemandem in die Opferrolle presst, und eine Plattform bietet, ist moralisch schon sehr fragwürdig.


----------



## arrgh (11. November 2022)

DanTheKraut schrieb:


> Euch ist aber schon bewusst, dass Rainer Winkler z.B. den Holocaust als "nice Sache" abgetan hat. Nachgewiesener IQ von 85 hin oder her und das ist nicht die Aussage und Tat von Rainer, welche mehr als fragwürdig ist. Das alles ist im Netz zu finden ohne viel Aufwand. Warum man so jemandem in die Opferrolle presst, und eine Plattform bietet, ist moralisch schon sehr fragwürdig.


Ist es nicht evident, dass Rainer Winkler absolut keine Ahnung davon hatte, was unter dem Holocaust zu verstehen ist? Das ist ja für sich genommen erschreckend und irritierend genug, allerdings macht es schon einen Unterschied, ob man solche Aussagen im vollen Verständnis der Thematik tätigt, oder eben nicht.


----------



## fud1974 (11. November 2022)

DanTheKraut schrieb:


> Euch ist aber schon bewusst, dass Rainer Winkler z.B. den Holocaust als "nice Sache" abgetan hat. Nachgewiesener IQ von 85 hin oder her und das ist nicht die Aussage und Tat von Rainer, welche mehr als fragwürdig ist. Das alles ist im Netz zu finden ohne viel Aufwand. Warum man so jemandem in die Opferrolle presst, und eine Plattform bietet, ist moralisch schon sehr fragwürdig.



Ich weiß immer nicht, was ich dazu letztlich noch sagen soll.. ich hab mir echt mal einige Tage das gegeben was sich da auf den entsprechenden Youtube Kanälen da tut, und wenn ich auch lügen würde dass das ganze nicht einen gewissen Unterhaltungsfaktor hat (aber das haben tragische Dramen so an sich) kommt es mir nie vor als ginge es darum die Welt zu einem besseren Ort zu machen indem man den  Herrn Winkler "cancelt" weil der was verabscheuungswürdiges gesagt oder getan hat... Irgendwie geht das nur noch um das ganze Drumherum, das hat sich so was von verselbstständigt..  aber keiner kann oder will aufhören.


----------



## DanTheKraut (11. November 2022)

arrgh schrieb:


> Ist es nicht evident, dass Rainer Winkler absolut keine Ahnung davon hatte, was unter dem Holocaust zu verstehen ist? Das ist ja für sich genommen erschreckend und irritierend genug, allerdings macht es schon einen Unterschied, ob man solche Aussagen im vollen Verständnis der Thematik tätigt, oder eben nicht.


Nein, lasse ich nicht gelten. Auch wenn Rainer eine Sonderschule besucht hat, hat man dort sicherlich auch Geschichte und gerade die deutsche Geschichte wird einem in Deutschland im Grunde genommen um die Ohren gehauen. Wenn der Unterricht in besagter Schule eben nicht nur aus Klatschen bestanden hat, dann sollte der Rainer wissen, was der Holocaust ist. Daneben ist es nicht die einzige Aussage in diese Richtung von ihm gewesen.
Auch das Mobbing gegen ihn relativiert sowas nicht und vom IQ her ist er zu intelligent um ihm Unwissen zu unterstellen.

So unschuldig wie alle meinen ist der Rainer nämlich nicht, was man sehr gut sieht wenn man sich mal etwas einliest.


----------



## McTrevor (11. November 2022)

DanTheKraut schrieb:


> Nein, lasse ich nicht gelten. Auch wenn Rainer eine Sonderschule besucht hat, hat man dort sicherlich auch Geschichte und gerade die deutsche Geschichte wird einem in Deutschland im Grunde genommen um die Ohren gehauen. Wenn der Unterricht in besagter Schule eben nicht nur aus Klatschen bestanden hat, dann sollte der Rainer wissen, was der Holocaust ist. Daneben ist es nicht die einzige Aussage in diese Richtung von ihm gewesen.
> Auch das Mobbing gegen ihn relativiert sowas nicht und vom IQ her ist er zu intelligent um ihm Unwissen zu unterstellen.
> 
> So unschuldig wie alle meinen ist der Rainer nämlich nicht, was man sehr gut sieht wenn man sich mal etwas einliest.


Ok, und wo sind die Hetzmobs vor jedem einzelnen Haus eines jeden AFD-Abgeordneten wenn es doch nur um die "gute Sache" geht?


----------



## DanTheKraut (11. November 2022)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Ok, und wo sind die Hetzmobs vor jedem einzelnen Haus eines jeden AFD-Abgeordneten wenn es doch nur um die "gute Sache" geht?


Der AfD Vergleich hinkt. Es geht nicht um die Hetzmobs, es geht darum, dass Hr Winkler eben selbst genug Dreck am Stecken hat. Er wird aber von der Presse als das arme unschuldige Opfer hingestellt, welchem nur Hass entgegenschlägt, er ist aber nicht unschuldig an seiner Situation.

Der Mann gehört in betreutes Wohnen und nicht auf die große Bühne und vor allem gehört ihm für seine ganzen Verfehlungen, welche alle im Internet zu finden sind mal ordentlich der Kopf gewaschen und nicht gestreichelt.  

Paar Punkte gefällig?

Polizisten beleidigt
Polizisten angegriffen
Tierqüälerei 
Passanten angegriffen, weil er dachte die Leute filmen ihn
Holocaust verharmlosen
Diverse Nazi Vergleiche
Mit Gegenständen darunter Äxten und Steinen auf Leute geworfen.
Pfefferspray eingesetzt
Verbreitung von Pornografie
Leute beinah überfahren
Steuern nicht gezahlt
Gegen behördliche Anordnungen verstoßen
Rechtfertigt das ihn zu Verfolgen, nein. Es rechtfertigt aber den Leuten mal Rainers wahres ich zu zeigen.


----------



## arrgh (12. November 2022)

DanTheKraut schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um die Hetzmobs


Doch. Auch darum geht es. Will man das Drachenlord-Phänomen beurteilen oder verstehen, so kommt man nicht umhin, auch das Verhalten der "Haider" unter die Lupe zu nehmen. Immerhin treten auch diese als Akteure auf.

Soziale Dynamiken sind keine linear-kausale Angelegenheiten, sondern systemische Geschehnisse. Soll heißen: Der Einsatz von Pfefferspray oder das Anbrüllen von Passanten sind keine Aktionen, die wie aus dem Nichts von Winklers Seite aus entstehen und auf die Hater niederprasseln. Sie sind selbst wiederum das Ergebnis eines ewigen Hin-und-hers, bei welchem der Mob vor seinem damaligen Haus eine wesentliche Rolle spielt.

Das Einschlagen seiner Fenster, der alltägliche Psychoterror, der Hausfriedensbruch etc. sind allesamt verwerfliche Aktionen, welche die Gesamtsituation entschieden mitgeprägt und mitbeeinflusst haben. Winkler ist nicht im Geringsten der einzige Täter in dieser ganzen Geschichte. Warum werden die Verfehlungen der Haider aber niemals großartig in diesen Bubbles diskutiert? Wäre das etwa zu unangenehm? Ein bisschen Selbstreflexion und so?


----------



## fud1974 (12. November 2022)

DanTheKraut schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um die Hetzmobs, es geht darum, dass Hr Winkler eben selbst genug Dreck am Stecken hat. Er wird aber von der Presse als das arme unschuldige Opfer hingestellt, welchem nur Hass entgegenschlägt, er ist aber nicht unschuldig an seiner Situation.
> 
> Der Mann gehört in betreutes Wohnen und nicht auf die große Bühne und vor allem gehört ihm für seine ganzen Verfehlungen, welche alle im Internet zu finden sind mal ordentlich der Kopf gewaschen und nicht gestreichelt.
> 
> ...



Wenn ich all die Punkte rausnehme, die Teil der Eskalation sind, bleibt ja ca. 50 Prozent übrig an Anschuldigungen. 
Davon wurden ja einige Sachen von der Staatsanwaltschaft eingestellt (wie die Auswertung seiner Hardware wegen den entsprechenden Vorwürfen), nun heißt das nicht, dass er da unbedingt unschuldig sein muss (kann auch sein dass die Staatsanwaltschaft keine Kapazitäten hat was wieder ein anderes Problem ist), aber trotzdem, wo sind die Heerscharen an Mobs die andere Figuren des öffentlichen Lebens vergleichbar heimsuchen die sich auch.. ähh.. "problematisch" geben?

Ich sehe nach wie vor nicht die "edle" Motivation, bei keiner der beiden Seiten.

Gegenseitig parasitäre Beziehung halt.


----------



## Loosa (12. November 2022)

DanTheKraut schrieb:


> Der Mann gehört in betreutes Wohnen


Ganz offensichtlich nicht, denn sonst wäre er es längst.
Aber du weißt mehr, und kannst das entscheiden?



DanTheKraut schrieb:


> und nicht auf die große Bühne und vor allem gehört ihm für seine ganzen Verfehlungen, welche alle im Internet zu finden sind mal ordentlich der Kopf gewaschen und nicht gestreichelt.


Und wo soll das passiert sein? Alle Beiträge die ich kenne fand ich relativ ausgeglichen.
Die letzte Verurteilung wurde allerdings zu Recht kritisiert, weil der Kontext für seine Reaktion völlig außer acht gelassen wurde.

Aber es ist ein Thema für Klicks. Da wurde (und wird) von den Medien gerne drauf geritten. Auch unschön. 



DanTheKraut schrieb:


> Paar Punkte gefällig?


Wozu? Winkler stand schon mehrfach vor Gericht. Was strafwürdig war, wurde bestraft.
Dass der Kanal keinen Qualitätsjournalismus bietet ist irgendwie klar? Ich guck's nicht. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Das Universum, das um diese Person entstand finde ich aber traurig und bedauerlich.


----------



## SGDrDeath (12. November 2022)

Maasl schrieb:


> Die haben laut einem Beitrag der durchs Internet den PC nicht mal angeschlossen.


Aha, du glaubst also einfach mal alles so was im Internet steht und beurteilst dann andere Leute.

Besser kann man das Problem an der Sache nicht darstellen. Genau deswegen dreht sich die Spirale um ihn endlos weiter.


----------



## DanTheKraut (12. November 2022)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ganz offensichtlich nicht, denn sonst wäre er es längst.
> Aber du weißt mehr, und kannst das entscheiden?
> 
> 
> ...


 Mal sehen, ich könnte ja seine fehlende Fähigkeit mit Geld umzugehen (er wird die 20k von Netflix verprassen, würde er auch tun, wenn es 200k wären und Steuern wird er darauf auch keine Zahlen), seine Gesundheit (niemand hat ihn gezwungen sich 200 kg anzufressen, man erkennt den körperlichen Verfall ja auf diversen Kollagen) , den letzten Zustand des Inneren des Hauses (kein "Haider" war seit Jahren da drin gewesen) sowie seine fehlende soziale Kompetenz und Selbständigkeit (selbst verschuldet Haus und Führerschein verloren um nur zwei Dinge zu nennen) anzuführen  für betreutes Wohnen und psychologische Betreuung. 

Winkler stand nur für bestimmte Dinge vor Gericht. Ein Großteil seiner Taten wurde nie angezeigt wie die sexuelle Belästigung, Blank ziehen vor Minderjährigen oder die Relativierung des Holocaust etc.

Rainer hätte das alles beenden können, einfach aus dem Internet fernbleiben, aber Rainer giert nach Aufmerksamkeit und deshalb hat Rainer wie so oft in seinem Leben eben auch hier eine falsche Entscheidung getroffen und anstatt sich zurückzuziehen aus dem Internet, hat er eben einfach weiter gemacht.

Und um mal bei den Fakten zu bleiben, die Besuche nahmen erst überhand bei Rainer, als er die Leute zum Posterverkauf eingeladen hat und nicht als er seine ehemalige Adresse ins Internet posaunt hat. Bis zum Posterverkauf hielten sich die Besuche in Grenzen.

Kurzversion:
*Rainers größter Haider findet sich nicht im Internet. Rainer sieht seinen größten Haider jeden Morgen im Spiegel! *





arrgh schrieb:


> Das Einschlagen seiner Fenster, der alltägliche Psychoterror, der Hausfriedensbruch etc. sind allesamt verwerfliche Aktionen, welche die Gesamtsituation entschieden mitgeprägt und mitbeeinflusst haben. Winkler ist nicht im Geringsten der einzige Täter in dieser ganzen Geschichte. Warum werden die Verfehlungen der Haider aber niemals großartig in diesen Bubbles diskutiert? Wäre das etwa zu unangenehm? Ein bisschen Selbstreflexion und so?




Das Einschlagen seiner Fenster... auch durch ihn selbst.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KRo6jZsKtKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




Die Verfehlung der Haider sind aktiv in den "Bubbles" diskutiert worden. Sei es in  Discort, Reddit, diversen anderen Plattformen und Foren und so gut wie niemand fand Gewalt gegen Rainer oder sein damaliges Grundstück gut. Es gibt auch nicht die Haider, das ist keine Gruppe.


----------



## Loosa (12. November 2022)

DanTheKraut schrieb:


> Mal sehen, ich könnte ja seine fehlende Fähigkeit mit Geld umzugehen (er wird die 20k von Netflix verprassen, würde er auch tun, wenn es 200k wären und Steuern wird er darauf auch keine Zahlen), seine Gesundheit (niemand hat ihn gezwungen sich 200 kg anzufressen, man erkennt den körperlichen Verfall ja auf diversen Kollagen) ,


Es steht jedem frei, mit Geld oder Öffentlichkeit umgehen zu können, oder nicht. Offensichtlich besteht keine Gefahr für sein Leben oder die Gesellschaft. Warum soll mich das also interessieren?

Was regt dich daran so auf? Warum diese Gehässigkeit? Verprassen, unterstellter Steuerbetrug, fieses Zeug wegen Gewicht, ...


----------



## arrgh (12. November 2022)

DanTheKraut schrieb:


> Das Einschlagen seiner Fenster... auch durch ihn selbst.


Inwiefern soll das von Belang sein? Auch wenn Winkler jedes einzelne seiner Fenster zerschlagen sollte, bis auf eines, erwächst dadurch nicht automatisch das Recht für einen anderen, eben dieses letzte auch noch einzuschlagen. Gemäß dieser Logik wäre es somit auch legitim, dir in deinen Garten reinzukacken, weil du diesem keine Pflege angedeihen lässt. Absurd.

Ich habe den Eindruck, man versucht hier auf Biegen und Brechen das Verhalten jener Menschen vor seinem Tor dahingehend zu rechtfertigen, indem man auf Winklers dämliche Äußerungen oder problematische Verhaltensweisen Bezug nimmt. Es findet sich aber keine moraltheoretische Basis, von welcher ausgehend sich die unzähligen Schikanierungen legitimieren ließen. Abgesehen davon, ist es nicht Sache irgendwelcher Leute aus dem Internet, darüber zu entscheiden, welche "Strafen" Winkler für seine Verfehlungen erhalten solle und welche nicht. Wäre dem so, so würde die absolute Willkür walten.


> Die Verfehlung der Haider sind aktiv in den "Bubbles" diskutiert worden. Sei es in Discort, Reddit, diversen anderen Plattformen und Foren und so gut wie niemand fand Gewalt gegen Rainer oder sein damaliges Grundstück gut.


Wie konnte es dann dazu kommen, dass so viele Menschen vor seinem Tor gestanden sind und es immer wieder zu Übergriffen kam?


> Es gibt auch nicht die Haider, das ist keine Gruppe.


Wenn sich zahlreiche Menschen mit derselben bzw. mit einer ähnlichen Gesinnung oder Haltung zu einem bestimmten Thema einfinden, dann ist die Bezeichung der "Gruppe" vollkommen angemessen. Warum auch nicht? Andernfalls ließen sich auch die Fans von Bayern München nicht als eine solche bezeichnen. Stoßen sich aber die Haider an dieser Betitelung, so lässt sich daraus der Wunsch ablesen, als Individuen wahrgenommen zu werden. Und dies kann durchaus ohne Probleme veranlasst werden und zwar indem man sich auch als solche präsentiert: Mit Name, mit Gesicht. Will man das? Ich denke nicht.

Rainer Winkler ist ein unterbelichteter Mensch, der mit grenzwertigen und teilweise verachtenswerten Aktionen auf sich aufmerksam gemacht hat. Ja. Jene Haider, die ihm aktiv Schaden zugefügt haben, sind aber keinen Deut besser. Deren Versuch, ihrem Treiben einen moralischen Unterton verleihen zu wollen, ist absolut lächerlich. Es ist purer Sadismus, nichts weiter. Immerhin findet sich ja aber der eine oder andere von ihnen, darunter in der "Szene" nicht gerade Unbekannte, die das auch offen zugeben.


----------



## Pu244 (13. November 2022)

arrgh schrieb:


> Inwiefern soll das von Belang sein? Auch wenn Winkler jedes einzelne seiner Fenster zerschlagen sollte, bis auf eines, erwächst dadurch nicht automatisch das Recht für einen anderen, eben dieses letzte auch noch einzuschlagen. Gemäß dieser Logik wäre es somit auch legitim, dir in deinen Garten reinzukacken, weil du diesem keine Pflege angedeihen lässt. Absurd.



Du stellst dich offenbar absichtlich dumm.

Der Punkt ist nicht, dass Rainer Winkler sein Eigentum zerstört hat, das kann er machen, wie er will. Der entscheidende Punkt ist, dass er das anderen in die Schuhe geschoben hat. Dann sind wir mindestens beim vortäuschen einer Straftat und auch noch bei einer Falschbezichtigung. Beides sind Straften.

Obendrein beweist es, dass zumindest ein Teil seiner Vorwürfe erfunden und gelogen sind.



arrgh schrieb:


> Ich habe den Eindruck, man versucht hier auf Biegen und Brechen das Verhalten jener Menschen vor seinem Tor dahingehend zu rechtfertigen, indem man auf Winklers dämliche Äußerungen oder problematische Verhaltensweisen Bezug nimmt.



Ich glaube, ich habe es dir schonmal erklärt, aber wie gesagt: du stellst dich offenbar dumm.

Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen einer Erklärung und einer Rechtfertigung. Den Unterschied sollte man kennen. Eine Erklärung und eine solche ist das, bennt die Gründe, warum etwas so ist. Bei einer Rechtfertigung wird das ganze legitimiert.

Einfaches Beispiel: wenn ein Fußballfan zusammengeschlagen wird, weil er die Fans des gegnerischen Clubs übelst beleidigt hat, dann ist die Beleidigung die Erklärung, warum es so kam. Zu rechtfertigen ist das ganze natürlich nicht, wir haben einen Rechtsstaat und nicht das Faustrecht.



arrgh schrieb:


> Es findet sich aber keine moraltheoretische Basis, von welcher ausgehend sich die unzähligen Schikanierungen legitimieren ließen.



Hat hier auch niemand gemacht, oder?



arrgh schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, ist es nicht Sache irgendwelcher Leute aus dem Internet, darüber zu entscheiden, welche "Strafen" Winkler für seine Verfehlungen erhalten solle und welche nicht. Wäre dem so, so würde die absolute Willkür walten.



Hat auch niemand behauptet.



arrgh schrieb:


> Wie konnte es dann dazu kommen, dass so viele Menschen vor seinem Tor gestanden sind und es immer wieder zu Übergriffen kam?



Einige haben da aus Spaß irgendwelchen Blödsinn gemacht und wurden dann von Winkler angegriffen, andere hatten einfach nur einen Dachschaden.

Es sind keine 200.000 Leute, die irgendwelche festen Strukturen haben. Es gibt keine Mitgliedschaft in irgendeinem Verein und folglich kann man auch niemanden ausschließen. Wenn jemand seinem Dachschaden freien Lauf läßt und z.B. die Feuerwehr ruft, dann ist das eben so. Da kann man dann nur noch sagen, dass nahezu alle die Aktion zum kotzen fanden und die meisten es dem Typen gönnen, wenn er vor Gericht kommt, mehr auch nicht.



arrgh schrieb:


> Wenn sich zahlreiche Menschen mit derselben bzw. mit einer ähnlichen Gesinnung oder Haltung zu einem bestimmten Thema einfinden, dann ist die Bezeichung der "Gruppe" vollkommen angemessen.



Es geht auch darum, in wie weit es feste Strukturen gibt und die sind hier nicht gegeben.



arrgh schrieb:


> Warum auch nicht? Andernfalls ließen sich auch die Fans von Bayern München nicht als eine solche bezeichnen.



Das ist ein super Beispiel: wenn Uli Hoeneß jemanden rausschmeißt, dann ist der Typ ganz offiziell draußen. Er ist kein Fan mehr, da ganz offiziell vom FC Bayern München verstoßen. Bei den Haidern ist das anders. Auch wenn die allermeisten denken, dass gewisse Leute Straftäter oder Vollidioten sind, dann gibt es keinen, der da irgendwas sagen kann. Es gibt auch keinen Kodex. Jeder hat seine eigene Ethik und niemand hat irgendwas zu sagen.



arrgh schrieb:


> Stoßen sich aber die Haider an dieser Betitelung, so lässt sich daraus der Wunsch ablesen, als Individuen wahrgenommen zu werden. Und dies kann durchaus ohne Probleme veranlasst werden und zwar indem man sich auch als solche präsentiert: Mit Name, mit Gesicht. Will man das? Ich denke nicht.



Seit wann muß man sich mit Namen und Gesicht präsentieren? Komische Logik.

Du hast ja auch keinen Klarnamen und eine Adresse genannt.

Übrigens kann man auch mit genanntem Namen Teil einer Gruppe sein. Von daher ist das eine komische Logik. Wenn die jetzt alle plötzlich in einem offiziellem Adressverzeichnis auftauchen würden, dann wäre es nichts individuelles mehr.

Wie gesagt: es gibt keinen, der irgendwelche Vorschriften machen kann.



arrgh schrieb:


> Rainer Winkler ist ein unterbelichteter Mensch, der mit grenzwertigen und teilweise verachtenswerten Aktionen auf sich aufmerksam gemacht hat.



Ob er ist so unterbelichtet ist, das bezweifle ich einfach mal. Er hat einen IQ von 85. Das ist jetzt zwar vermindert, aber nicht geistig behindert. Außerdem hat ein geringere IQ nichts mit seinen Problemen, etwa der konsequenten Uneinsichtigkeit, zu tun.



arrgh schrieb:


> Ja. Jene Haider, die ihm aktiv Schaden zugefügt haben, sind aber keinen Deut besser.



Wer Straftaten begangen hat, der wird auch verfolgt und bestraft. Man kann der Justiz, im Gegensatz bei Rainer Winkler, keine Untätigkeit oder große Nachsicht, vorwerfen.



arrgh schrieb:


> Deren Versuch, ihrem Treiben einen moralischen Unterton verleihen zu wollen, ist absolut lächerlich. Es ist purer Sadismus, nichts weiter.



Wie gesagt: es gibt einen Unterschied, zwischen einer Erklärung und einer Rechtfertigung.



arrgh schrieb:


> Immerhin findet sich ja aber der eine oder andere von ihnen, darunter in der "Szene" nicht gerade Unbekannte, die das auch offen zugeben.



Und keiner von ihnen hat irgendwas zu sagen.


----------



## SGDrDeath (13. November 2022)

Pu244 schrieb:


> dass er das anderen in die Schuhe geschoben hat. Dann sind wir mindestens beim vortäuschen einer Straftat und auch noch bei einer Falschbezichtigung. Beides sind Straften.



Hat er es bei der Polizei zur Anzeige gebracht oder einfach nur erzählt?



Pu244 schrieb:


> Das ist ein super Beispiel: wenn Uli Hoeneß jemanden rausschmeißt, dann ist der Typ ganz offiziell draußen. Er ist kein Fan mehr, da ganz offiziell vom FC Bayern München verstoßen.


Neben dem das Uli Honeß seit Jahren mehr beim FC Bayern nix mehr zu sagen hat ist das nun ein völlig absurder Vergleich. Niemand beim FC Bayern kann irgendwelche Fans feuern. Und falls du meinst,  jemand der beim FC Bayern angestellt ist und dann von vom FC Bayern gefeuert wird ist dann kein Fan mehr, dann werfe ich nur einen Namen in den Raum: Lothar Matthäus.




Pu244 schrieb:


> Man kann der Justiz, im Gegensatz bei Rainer Winkler, keine Untätigkeit oder große Nachsicht, vorwerfen.


Die Aussage, das die Justiz Nachsichtig bzw. sogar untätig war kannst du doch bestimmt belegen, ansonsten begibst du dich auf ein sehr, sehr dünnes Brett.


----------



## Pu244 (13. November 2022)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Hat er es bei der Polizei zur Anzeige gebracht oder einfach nur erzählt?



Das ist egal, auch wenn man jemand anderen falsch beschuldigt oder eine Straftat erfindet, ist das schon illlegal.



SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Neben dem das Uli Honeß seit Jahren mehr beim FC Bayern nix mehr zu sagen hat ist das nun ein völlig absurder Vergleich. Niemand beim FC Bayern kann irgendwelche Fans feuern.




Der FC Bayer kann Fans sehr wohl feuern. Die bekommen lebenslangs Stadionverbot und der FC Bayer verkündet ganz offiziell, dass das Verbrecher sind, mit denen der Verein nichts mehr zu tun hat. Dann ist man ganz offiziell draußen und zwar völlig. Man kann zwar noch behaupten, dass man Fan wäre, nur die offiziellen Verkündungen sagen etwas anderes. Das passiert sehr selten, wenn Fans wirklich Verbrechen begangen haben. Etwa, als ein Typ (hobbymäßig Handballer) einem Fan vom FC Nürnberg eine Bierdose so gegen den Kopf geschmissen hat, dass der ein Auge verloren hat. Auch Hooligans, die irgendwelche Leute übel zusammenschlagen sind oftmals draußen und zwar für immer.

Soetwas fehlt da halt eben. Es gibt niemanden, der anordnen kann, dass Leute, die die Feuerwehr rufen o.ä., irgendwie irgendwo draußen wären, weil es einfach nichts gibt, wo man sie rauswerfen könnte.



SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Und falls du meinst,  jemand der beim FC Bayern angestellt ist und dann von vom FC Bayern gefeuert wird ist dann kein Fan mehr, dann werfe ich nur einen Namen in den Raum: Lothar Matthäus.



Du vermischt eine normale Entlassung mit einem offiziellen Rausschmiß. Das sind aber zwei verschiedene Dinge. Lothar Matthäus hat niemanden zusammengeschlagen usw., deshalb auch kein Rausschmiß. Dass Uli Hoeneß damals gesagt hat, dass er beim FC Bayern nichtmal Hausmeister wird, nachdem sich die beiden überworfen haben, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.



SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Die Aussage, das die Justiz Nachsichtig bzw. sogar untätig war kannst du doch bestimmt belegen, ansonsten begibst du dich auf ein sehr, sehr dünnes Brett.



Ja, kann ich. Der Typ, der die Feuerwehr gerufen hat, bekam dafür ein halbes Jahr Knast, diejenigen, die ihn Beleidigt haben, wurden zu ordentlichen Geldstrafen verurteilt. Hier gibt es nichts zu bemängeln.

Rainer Winkler hat, nachdem er in seiner, zur Bewährung ausgesetzten, Freiheitsstrafe, insgesamt 11 mal erneut straffällig wurde, lediglich eine erneute Bewährungsstrafe von 12 Monaten, in denen die 7 Monate der vorigen Strafe schon drin war, bekommen.

Es dürfte wohl einmalig sein und der Richter hat wohl die Rechtsbeugung geküsst (wo kein [An]Kläger, da kein Richter). Eigentlich ist es vorgeschrieben, dass man keine Bewährung mehr bekommt, wenn man auch nur eine Straftat der selben Kategorie begeht. Nur in ganz extremen Fällen kann der Richter eine Ausnahme machen und wir reden hier von einer Straftat und nicht von elf.

Tatsache ist, dass weder die Staatsanwältin noch die erste Richterin ihn hinter Gittern sehen wollten. Sie haben ihn einen Del vorgeschlagen, den nur extrem wenige bekommen. Ach ja, er hat von drei Bewährungsauflagen nicht eine einzige eingehalten oder das zumindest versucht, alleine dafür müßte ein normaler Mensch ins Gefängnis. Der zweite Richter hat dann die Gelegenheit beim Schopf gepackt und Punkte unter den Tisch fallen lassen, wo er nur konnte und den Rest extrem mild bestraft.

Er hat übrigens einen Tag nach der Verhandlung die Verleumdung der Polizei, für die er gerade einen Tag vorher verurteilt wurde, wiederholt. Auch dafür wäre normalerweise die Bewährung flöten.

Rainer Winkler wurde wie kaum ein zweiter von der Justiz geschont.

PS: man begibt sich auf dünnes Eis und nicht auf ein dünnes Brett.


----------



## Lordex32 (14. November 2022)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Das ist egal, auch wenn man jemand anderen falsch beschuldigt oder eine Straftat erfindet, ist das schon illlegal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lass es gut sein, du siehst es doch. Unfassbar wie man so einen Typen verteidigen kann...


----------



## SGDrDeath (14. November 2022)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Das ist egal, auch wenn man jemand anderen falsch beschuldigt oder eine Straftat erfindet, ist das schon illlegal.


Nein, das wird erst zur Staftat wenn es bei einer entsprechenden Stelle oder Person angezeigt wird. bzw. die Aussage ein solches Verfahren nach sich zieht. Sachbeschädigung ist ein Antragsdelikt, da wird also nicht einfach so ein Verfahren eröffnet von der Polizei, auch wenn sie davon weiß.

Wenn man schon von Straftaten erzählt sollte man sich damit auch halbwegs auskennen. Bei dir scheint das eher nicht der Fall zu sein.


Pu244 schrieb:


> Der FC Bayer kann Fans sehr wohl feuern. Die bekommen lebenslangs Stadionverbot und der FC Bayer verkündet ganz offiziell, dass das Verbrecher sind, mit denen der Verein nichts mehr zu tun hat.


Da wird kein Fan gefeuert, sondern eine Person erhält Stadionverbot, aus welchen gründen auch immer.

 Fan zu sein ist nichts was der FC Bayern in irgendeiner Form beeinflussen kann.



Pu244 schrieb:


> Dann ist man ganz offiziell draußen und zwar völlig.


Aus dem Bereich in der FC Bayern Rechte hat, aber das hat nichts mit Fans sein zu tun.


Pu244 schrieb:


> Man kann zwar noch behaupten, dass man Fan wäre, nur die offiziellen Verkündungen sagen etwas anderes.


Die offiziellen Verkündungen haben gar nichts zu sagen, da der FC Bayern gar nicht sagen kann wer Fan ist und wer nicht. Fan ist eine selbstgegebene Bezeichnung/Einschätzung, nichts was ein Verein offiziell vergibt.


Pu244 schrieb:


> Das passiert sehr selten, wenn Fans wirklich Verbrechen begangen haben. Etwa, als ein Typ (hobbymäßig Handballer) einem Fan vom FC Nürnberg eine Bierdose so gegen den Kopf geschmissen hat, dass der ein Auge verloren hat. Auch Hooligans, die irgendwelche Leute übel zusammenschlagen sind oftmals draußen und zwar für immer.



Aus dem Stadion, das hat aber nichts mit dem Fan sein zu tun. Du kannst das falsche gerne noch 1000x wiederholen, es wird dadurch nicht wahr.


Pu244 schrieb:


> Soetwas fehlt da halt eben. Es gibt niemanden, der anordnen kann, dass Leute, die die Feuerwehr rufen o.ä., irgendwie irgendwo draußen wären, weil es einfach nichts gibt, wo man sie rauswerfen könnte.



Das macht deinen blöden Vergleich mit dem FC Bayern und Fan sein nicht besser.



Pu244 schrieb:


> Du vermischt eine normale Entlassung mit einem offiziellen Rausschmiß. Das sind aber zwei verschiedene Dinge. Lothar Matthäus hat niemanden zusammengeschlagen usw., deshalb auch kein Rausschmiß. Dass Uli Hoeneß damals gesagt hat, dass er beim FC Bayern nichtmal Hausmeister wird, nachdem sich die beiden überworfen haben, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


Nun wirds aber wirklich lustig mit dir so viel wie du hier völlig wirr in einen Topf wirfst. Da ist so viel falsch das man nur noch lachen kann. Aufklärung wäre da echt umsonst.



Pu244 schrieb:


> Ja, kann ich. Der Typ, der die Feuerwehr gerufen hat, bekam dafür ein halbes Jahr Knast, diejenigen, die ihn Beleidigt haben, wurden zu ordentlichen Geldstrafen verurteilt. Hier gibt es nichts zu bemängeln.
> 
> Rainer Winkler hat, nachdem er in seiner, zur Bewährung ausgesetzten, Freiheitsstrafe, insgesamt 11 mal erneut straffällig wurde, lediglich eine erneute Bewährungsstrafe von 12 Monaten, in denen die 7 Monate der vorigen Strafe schon drin war, bekommen.
> 
> ...



Spätestens hier merkt man deine völlig Ahnungslosigkeit zum Thema Recht. Und natürlich deine vollständige Selbstüberschätzung. Du hast keinen Einblick in die Verfahren, behauptest aber einfach mal irgendwas. Beleg hast du nix, nur deine eigenen Schlüsse gezogen die ob deiner Ahnungslosig- und Überheblichkeit natürlich völlig wertlos sind.


Pu244 schrieb:


> PS: man begibt sich auf dünnes Eis und nicht auf ein dünnes Brett.



PS: Du bist gerade samt Brett eingebrochen, merkst es aber noch nicht mal.


Lordex32 schrieb:


> Lass es gut sein, du siehst es doch.



Ja das ist wirklich ein sehr guter Tipp, nur unwahrscheinlich das er und du ihn befolgen.


Lordex32 schrieb:


> Unfassbar wie man so einen Typen verteidigen kann...


Blöd nur für dich das ich den Typen gar nicht verteidigt habe. 

Aber dafür müsste man sich halt mit dem Text befassen und ihn verstehen, was hier dann wohl bei dir eher nicht der Fall war. 

So nach dem Motto: Wer mir nicht zustimmt ist der Feind.


----------

